

Why aren't there more engineers in politics? - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/01/23/why-arent-there-more-engineers-in-politics/

======
ianfernz
Because we're all disillusioned, and politics doesn't play to our strengths.
It's very illogical.

~~~
dangoldin
I feel we're using excuses because we don't want to admit our weakness. We
shouldn't be complaining about the world if we're not willing to make an
effort to make it better.

